# Imovie for Windows and... new video camera



## mi5moav (Apr 2, 2006)

Well, the way that the Apple store(online) has been clearing out all it's mid priced video cameras for the past month one would have to either assume Apple is going out of buisiness, new models are coming in or... Apple has there own video camera lined up and ready to go in the next few days or weeks... and of course along with that iMovie HD for Windows. I think at one point the Apple store had 12 video cameras priced under 999 now they have 4. I just picked up 2 great deals on the HC32 and 42 models both under 250 bucks from the Apple store in the last few days. But the strangest thing is the lack of Sony Products now on the site, i can't even find a single digital camera let alone anymore video camera products.


----------



## JetwingX (Apr 2, 2006)

apparently you haven't been to my Apple Store...

mi5moav, are you sure you aren't John C. Dvorak in disguise?


----------



## moav (Apr 2, 2006)

What the heck are you talking about? I just went on the other day and they had like 20 Sony Products, they wouldn't just take them off. It's probably only a product refresh or something. By Tuesday will know for sure.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 2, 2006)

mi5moav said:
			
		

> Well, the way that the Apple store(online) has been clearing out all it's mid priced video cameras for the past month one would have to either assume Apple is going out of buisiness,


Ah, yes, mi5moav, that's certainly a _brilliant_ conclusion right there... 



> ...new models are coming in...


Aren't new models always coming in? 



> ...or... Apple has there own video camera lined up and ready to go in the next few days or weeks...


Yeah, sure.



> ...and of course along with that iMovie HD for Windows.


Uh huh... and your basis for this conclusion is... what?


----------



## adambyte (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm already running iMovie for WIndows. I'm an official Apple Beta Tester.

btw, the code-name for iMovie for Windows is Flying Pigs. I have no idea why, though.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 2, 2006)

Ah... I see.  Still, those are some pretty far-fetched ideas about why Apple doesn't stock as many video cameras.  Why would the lack of video cameras say _anything_ about iMovie for Windows?


----------



## mi5moav (Apr 2, 2006)

The new Apple video camera is going to have a pretty good CCD however all the bells and whistles like sepia, zoom and all that jazz is going to be on imovie. I rarely use any of that on the camera when I have imovie. So, we are going to have a great HD based 1 million pixel CCD in a nicely designed video camera from Apple, and you need the software on both platforms to sell the camera. Just like free itunes sells ipods free imovie for Windows that only works with the video camera will sell this thing.


----------



## Stridder44 (Apr 2, 2006)

*Imovie* huh? You sure it's not iMovie?


And mi5moav if I remember correctly, you've been known to say some preeeeetty random stuff before...


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 2, 2006)

I just don't see Apple taking a piece of software that works with dozens of cameras and, all of a sudden, allowing to only work with one camera.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Apr 2, 2006)

and where is imovie for windows?  if it was trying to be a fools joke, check your cal, your a day late.


----------



## JetwingX (Apr 3, 2006)

My question is, has mi5moav ever made a response to anyone? I honestly don't ever remember seeing one.


----------



## fryke (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm not really a fan of mi5moav's wild guesses either, but he's right about there not being any more Sony products in Apple's online store. At least for some countries, that seems to be true. I've just checked Switzerland's Apple Online Store, and sure enough, there's only Canon digital video cameras. However: The _reasons_ for that could be manifold, and those named by mi5moav are so far out that it makes me chuckle. And I think that's how one should take mi5moav's suggestions...

However: Let's just take this as a discussion on whether it would make _sense_ for Apple to create a digital video camera. Well, they've already _done_ the iSight, of course, but that's not the same thing. An Apple-designed video camera? Sounds good to me. Leveraging features off the camera and into iMovie? That's _quite_ surely how *I*'d do it if i were Apple. Apple's great with doing the good stuff in software and only the practical stuff in hardware. See iPod for reference. So the Apple "iCam HD" (or whatever) would basically just let you record (and play) video in HD quality. Not many settings etc. - you'd do the rest in software with iMovie or Final Cut.
I'd say Apple can only do this once HD becomes much cheaper, though. Video pros are not afraid of having a couple of features on their camera and certainly want to have a lot of control over the picture etc. They also want to be able to connect a lot of stuff to the cam while filming (I've just had one of my short stories turned into a short film and have seen what wonders a good camera-man does with his stuff, and he'd have _no_ fun using a white camera with only 4 buttons and a menu button...). So it's consumers. Therefore, the HD cam would have to be inexpensive. Cheap enough to lure at least 80% of those who actually _do_ make those family movies with video-cams now. Sure enough, Sony, Canon etc. will have similarly priced cameras - maybe even cheaper. But if Apple can produce a camera with an interface as easy as the iPod's, I'm pretty sure Apple could use the momentum of the iPod to create quite a few new customers for such an iCam HD and iMovie. I'd make it Mac-compatible only. And sell it with a Mac mini as a bundle to Windows users. 

Of course, as I've said: I think it's not the time for inexpensive HD cams just _yet_. (And 1 MP is far from enough for HD, mi5moav.)


----------



## Quietly (Apr 3, 2006)

Of course it could be thst Apple are clearing out all their camera stock before the launch of the 4k Red Camera later in the year


----------



## Shookster (Apr 3, 2006)

fryke said:
			
		

> I'd say Apple can only do this once HD becomes much cheaper, though. Video pros are not afraid of having a couple of features on their camera and certainly want to have a lot of control over the picture etc. They also want to be able to connect a lot of stuff to the cam while filming (I've just had one of my short stories turned into a short film and have seen what wonders a good camera-man does with his stuff, and he'd have _no_ fun using a white camera with only 4 buttons and a menu button...). So it's consumers. Therefore, the HD cam would have to be inexpensive. Cheap enough to lure at least 80% of those who actually _do_ make those family movies with video-cams now. Sure enough, Sony, Canon etc. will have similarly priced cameras - maybe even cheaper. But if Apple can produce a camera with an interface as easy as the iPod's, I'm pretty sure Apple could use the momentum of the iPod to create quite a few new customers for such an iCam HD and iMovie. I'd make it Mac-compatible only. And sell it with a Mac mini as a bundle to Windows users.



Pros don't use iMovie anyway, so it would definitely be a consumer camera.



			
				fryke said:
			
		

> Of course, as I've said: I think it's not the time for inexpensive HD cams just _yet_. (And 1 MP is far from enough for HD, mi5moav.)



1 MP would be enough for HD. 720p = 1280 x 720 = 921,600 ~ 1 MP. I think there's also a 1080x960 (or something like that) HD resolution available as well.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 3, 2006)

Eh, I just don't see Apple making a video camera.

The iPod came along to fill a gap -- the crop of MP3 players at the time the iPod was introduced was wide and varied, but none of them were very good at anything.  The iPod came along to fill that niche -- we needed a good, high-quality MP3 player, and the iPod was the answer.

Video cameras, however, are a different story -- there are plenty of great video cameras out there, in a number of different price ranges.  If Apple were to release a video camera, I would think it would be in answer to the fact that there weren't any good cameras out there -- which just isn't the case.  Both Canon and Sony make excellent cameras, and there's enough of them to satisfy everyone from the novice to the professional.

I just don't see it happening... too many excellent cameras out there already.


----------



## mi5moav (Apr 3, 2006)

Available in 6-8 weeks the new Quicktake will be priced about 699.99 and 999.99 1MB CCD with a 30GB HD or 60GB HD and 512 MB buffer memory. Works with Apple remote, cell phone sized flip forward screen, with image rotation, innovative tag film or film tag w/tagged search functionality.

No, I think there are only 7... so, a lot less than the 20 MP3 players they need to deal with. Yeh, I guess they could probably create a nice one for $299 that records to H.264.  My Aiptek was only like $129 and records to MP4.

JVC
Sony
Samsung
Hitachi
Cannon
Sanyo
Panasonic


----------



## mi5moav (Apr 4, 2006)

Well, looking even more like the new camera will be announced within the next week or so. ALL!!! cameras under $999 have been bumped to 3-5 days or later for shipping...ALL CONSUMER CAMERAS!!!.


But that's not all. My order for the camera I purchased a week ago that would ship in 6-8 weeks was cancelled. I called Apple at first they gave me the run around that my credit card limit wasn't enough, then address shipping was wrong finally, they told me "We usually will upgrade you to the newest current shipping model, however we can't on this order!" The new cameras price point is at least double that.... The weirdest thing is that my other order that was for 6-8 weeks shipping wasn't cancelled... that is priced at $599, but now shows a revised shipping date?? strange strange.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 4, 2006)

I see two cameras that are 3-5 business days, one camera that's 7-10 business days, and one that's 10-15 business days.

We (er, _I_) might be inclined to believe you if you had a better track record, mi5moav... or, perhaps, if you took the time to address us instead of posting random stuff and never answering queries directed to you.

Now, I'm not saying that you're flat-out wrong, but hey -- you've cried wolf several times in the past, only to be wrong, then you go into hiding for months at a time, only to re-emerge to wildly speculate some more.  Is that the kind of person you would be inclined to believe?


----------

